# Saw my first Electric bike



## Coco (28 Apr 2011)

Saw someone riding a Trek FX+ yesterday. Looked just like a normal bike except for the funky rack and huge rear hub. Apparently it augments your pedalling rather than powering the bike by itself. He seemed to effortlessly glide up some of the steeper hills on my commute. Pretty neat.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Apr 2011)

I love scalping people on electric bikes


----------



## Chris S (28 Apr 2011)

One of my colleagues had a sunlova electric bike. It broke after a few months and he went back to using his car.


----------



## adds21 (28 Apr 2011)

I've seen quite a few around here. I find them a slight irritant because I can't stop myself chasing them down (my problem, not theirs!). There's one in particular which I often come across on my commute home.

That said, I do quite like the idea, and we've toyed with the idea of getting one for my wife to help her tow a child trailer up some of the hills (It might mean she could use the bike more for general shopping... We live about 7 miles and 1,000 feet from the nearest big supermarket).

I'd really like to borrow one for a month or so and see if they're up for the job.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

adds21 said:


> we've toyed with the idea of getting one for my wife to help her tow a child trailer up some of the hills (It might mean she could use the bike more for general shopping... We live about 7 miles and 1,000 feet from the nearest big supermarket).




I know someone who is pondering one for the same reason.


----------



## jugglingphil (28 Apr 2011)

Friend of mine has a gocycle. 
Originally I thought "electric bike what a stupid idea", but then she let me have a go. Great fun to ride and the more people who get out of the car/bus/etc on onto these the better. 

Had a look at getting the wife an electric bike for her work, but unfortunately it hasn't proved feasible.


----------



## Coco (28 Apr 2011)

I just loved the way he pedalled effortlessly up a hill that I can barely do on my fixed. 

Now there's an idea - an electrically assisted fixie


----------



## johnr (28 Apr 2011)

There's quite a few in Hull and has been for years. People riding them are on the whole older and seem to be having a pretty good time. I agree with the 'less cars the better' line.


----------

